# raleigh rodeo serial # Qs



## krazikev (Nov 25, 2012)

for those how dont know the rodeo was made the same year as stingray and looked almost the same. i have been on many sites tring to decode my bike the serial # is 8b12561 and the bike has a 3 speed with archer hub year of 1969, but i want to make sure the bike matches the year.how do i decode this? thanks


----------

